
JQuery Sparklines - kordless
http://omnipotent.net/jquery.sparkline/
======
xeno42
I wrote this a couple of years ago and it's been very nice to see the amount
of attention it's received; I probably receive an email a day about it on
average.

Just wish I had a bit more time to add one or two of the most requested
features, though I'm deliberately not adding too much - There are much better
tools for generating full sized charts in Javascript.

~~~
durin42
Many have said so, and I don't know if you'll check this thread, but many many
thanks for this library. I've only ever used it on internal tools (and the
ones worth sharing belong to my now-former employer), but it was really a joy
to work with. I keep looking for places where I can use it in the future.

~~~
xeno42
I did and thanks for the comment - It's really great to hear people's success
stories :-)

------
mootothemax
The mouse speed one is incredible!

Now I'm just trying to work out how to fit these in to the stats section of my
websites, great piece of coding!

~~~
xeno42
The mouse speed demo has been pretty popular - I think the best actual example
of that technique in action that I've seen using jQuery Sparklines can be seen
at the Firefox download stats page:

<http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/stats/>

~~~
mootothemax
Seriously, seriously cool demo there, and just the kind of thing I can see
lots of people enjoying :)

------
gojomo
I've often wanted the pattern of upvotes/downvotes of a comment to be visible
in sparkline form (much like the 'SF Giants' win/loss example on the top right
of this page).

Why? I think a +2 comment that is 100 upvotes and 99 downvotes is more
interesting than one with a single upvote. It's also interesting to see the
comment-voting that changes direction once conversation progresses, or when a
different audience shows up (for example, at night). (These could be indicated
by extra ticks when followup comments are posted, or background shading to
indicate time-of-day.)

It'd be too much to include these in the main threaded view, but as an extra
detail (like the 'flag' button) on individual-comment pages, with soft enough
colors, it could be interesting.

------
lenni
I'm really wondering why all these graphing libraries seem to be preferring
canvas over SVG. Nothing wrong with canvas but doesn't SVG integrate much
better with the DOM and aren't graphs a really good example of a vector
graphic?

------
mshron
I will definitely be using this. The most crucial part is in place, namely the
ability to use sparklines within a line of text. Now I will be able to
seamlessly blend context and data everywhere I go.

------
3ds
I've really come to like flot

<http://code.google.com/p/flot/>

The head revision also supports pie charts, which are pretty sweet.

------
noonespecial
I didn't know this existed, tortuously bodged together my own terrible version
of this, and then had that moment of mixed joy and derision upon discovering
that someone had done it ridiculously better than me.

Guess that's open source for ya. Its awesomeness quickly dispelled any
disappointment at scrapping my own version!

------
trickjarrett
This has been around for a few years, it's rock solid and very awesome.

------
ck2
Before Amazon does it, someone should patent identifying a user based on their
mouse speed and gestures!

------
pierrefar
Works on my G1 Android. Nice! The mouse demo doesn't tho, which is not
surprising.

------
jerome_etienne
good demo page. all in one page. i like the interactive part

